# Kayak Kingfish Roundup 2009



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

The 4th annual Kingfish Roundup date is August the 15th. As in the years past this is a non sponsored event, this is a beach tournament. You put money in a hat, and the winners take all. All people fishing this tournament are responsible for there catch. All game laws for the state of Texas must be followed, anyone who is going to watse a Kingfish do not bother entering this tournament.

There will be one change to the rules, this is that everyone fishing the tournament MUST fish with at least one other person entered in the tournament. You can not enter the tourmanet and then fish with people who are not enterted. If you do not have anyone to fish with entered in the tournament please let me know and I will find you someone to fish with.

Rules and Regs: 
Location 
On the beach at Surfside

Weigh-in Location 
Will be at the base camp on the Beach at surfside. Exact location on the beach to be determined.

Entry fees 
$30 per person. This is a team event, with at least two people per team Five dollars from each entry will be used for misc event cost. All the rest will be paid out to winners. All entries must be paid at base camp before fishing. Will start collecting entries friday before the tournament.

Captain's Meeting 
5:30 a.m. at base camp.

Fishing Times 
6:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m. 
Everyone weighing in a fish must be in line by 4:00 pm 
YOU MUST BE IN LINE BY 4PM. If you are late, you can not weigh in. No exceptions.
Each person fishing must stop by base camp and sign OUT before leaving the beach. This is to insure we keep a good head count.

Launch Areas 
You can launch from Galveston Island to Surf Side Jettys. If you want to fish out of this area, please contact me and we will handle this on a case by case basis. If weather comes up, the launch areas may be changed, this info will be covered at the Captain meeting. The person who brings donuts and kolaches to the captains meeting will be the Hero of the day.

Format 
This is a team event, with at least two people per team. No limit as to how many people can be on a team -- the more the better. Everyone fishing the tournament MUST fish with at least one other person entered in the tournament. Payouts will be individual and up to the team to figure out how they will split the winnings. We encourage large groups of people fishing together. This is a big fish event, with heaviest king mackerel wins. King fish are the main target species, but in the event no kings are caught, then we will go to the largest fish caught of any species. Excluding sharks and bull reds. If we have a tie, the weight of each fish will be added to its total length to determine a winner. Anyone caught cheating will be disqualified and beat over the head with a stick. Number of participants may be limited. At any point in time the event may be cancelled and rescheduled. No person may start fishing without at least one teammate. All fishing must be done within sight of at least one of your teammates. Beach launching must be done in pairs or more.

All fishing must be done from any type of kayak. Any and all motors are prohibited. No mother ships are allowed.

All legal means of catching fish in the state of Texas can be used. This means live, cut bait, dead bait, or artificial. All state and federal laws must be obeyed at all times.

PFD's must be worn at all times when in the kayak. This is a no tolerance rule, anyone found to be without a pfd on while in there kayak will be disqualified, and beat over the head with a stick.

This is important so we are going to do it again. PFDs must be worn at all times when on the water in the kayak.

At least one person per team must have a GPS and cell phone. Contact numbers will be given out at sign up and must be carried on the kayak at all times.

Each person must have some kayaking experience or fish with someone with kayak fishing experience.

This is a beach friendly event, if you pack it in, pack it out. You will be responsible for the proper care of your catches. Unless snapper or ling, in that case I will take them.

If you have any questions feel free to post them up.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Jolly Roger said:


> The 4th annual Kingfish Roundup date is
> 
> Rules and Regs:
> Location
> ...


These are great rules.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Lets Hope I am not out on a job this year. My brother is gonna be sick cause he wanted to fish it and will be home on leave approximatly 10 days later.


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

When will the location of base camp be announced? I will be at Surfside all next week with family and may not have internet access.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Kingfish Tournament is coming up THIS saturday. If anyone is looking for a fishing partner, post up and I will help you find someone to fish with.

Base Camp will be located between Access 5 and 6. About the same location as last year.

I plan on to start sitting up Base Camp around 3pm friday evening. You can register friday evening so as to miss the crowd saturday morning.

Looking foward to seeing everyone there.

wave forecast for the weekend

http://www.srh.noaa.gov/hgx/


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

scrambler said:


> When will the location of base camp be announced? I will be at Surfside all next week with family and may not have internet access.


Hope I got this up in time for yall. I missed you question.


----------



## Michael Shindle (May 22, 2004)

*Kingfish Tourney*

Have a great and safe tournament TJ!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Would everyone that is Fishing the tournament please print out a Copy of the rules so you will have a copy. 
ALSO BRING EXACT CHANGE TO BASE CAMP.


----------



## scubacraig (Nov 8, 2005)

*neat*

This looks like a really good tournament. I've forwarded on the info. to some of my friends who kayak fish. I just found out about this today, I wish I had known about it earlier I would have tried to fish it. Post some pics after the tournament.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

King On Good Luck All . winds and water looks greay .. se 10-15 . green water to beach in certain locations..


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Captain Dave said:


> King On Good Luck All . winds and water looks greay .. se 10-15 . green water to beach in certain locations..


I am sitting on the beach now, watching the sun come up. Few waders to my east are catching trout, and the kayakers are launching to my west.

Wonderful day to be outside, hope everyone gets to wet a line today.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm anxious to hear some results. I'm blown away that you guys are kingfishing from Kayaks. I'm a yaker too but I was busy hosting the Duck Hunters Meet-N-Skeet Saturday and couldn't make it.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Timemachine said:


> I'm anxious to hear some results. I'm blown away that you guys are kingfishing from Kayaks. I'm a yaker too but I was busy hosting the Duck Hunters Meet-N-Skeet Saturday and couldn't make it.


I was to busy to get a report up, but here are links to others.

http://www.texaskayakfisherman.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=127569

http://www.texaskayakfisherman.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=127468


----------

